# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Δουλεία η ΚΕΠΑ?

## Πλάτων

Είμαι 34 ετών ,είχα ένα οξύ ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο στα 24 που άλλαξε εντελώς την ζωή μου. Στα δέκα χρόνια έχω μπει άλλες τρείς φορές για νοσηλεία διάρκειας δύο εβδομάδων με την τελευταία να γράφει για σχιζο. Η γιατρός που πηγαίνω τώρα είναι χίλια τις εκατό σίγουρη πως έχω διπολική για αυτό και παίρνω sycrest 10mg 1x1+depakine 500mg 1x1+zyprexa 2.5mg 1x1 και είμαι σταθερός. Δουλεύω σε μία πολύ υπεύθυνη θέση εδώ και ένα χρόνο αλλά αγχώνομαι πάρα πολύ, Όταν είμαι στα κάτω μου,αρκετά συχνά, σκέπτομαι να πάω να περάσω ΚΕΠΑ αλλά τόσο η γιατρός μου όσο και οι δικοί μου είναι εντελώς αντίθετοι. Θεωρούν πως δεν έχω τίποτα και όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες από αυτούς που έχουν βγάλει σύνταξη αν τους έκανε καλό για την πορεία της ασθένειας τους ή γενικά στην ζωή τους αν τους εμποδισε κάπου. Πέρα από τα χρήματα,εσείς τι πιστεύεται?Ξέρω δεν είναι ωραίο να παρατάμε τα όπλα..

----------


## elis

Μην τυχον σχιζοφρενεια κι ειμαι αγροτησ επειδη βριζω βγαζω 500 με το σπαθι μου

----------


## amitas

Αν είναι σίγουρη πως έχεις διπολική πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε κάποια αντίρρηση με τα ΚΕΠΑ. Μάλλον κατάλαβε ότι θες να παρατήσεις την δουλειά σου, μήπως να της το εξηγήσεις καλύτερα και τον τρόπο σκέψης σου για να σε καταλάβει καλύτερα. Δεν είναι μόνο τα χρήματα αλλά έχει και άλλα προνόμια.

----------


## pavlosla

για σου Πλατων, εγω παιρνω 600μγ σολιαν, εχω νοσηλευτη μια φορα πριν 5 χρονια.... εχω ψυχωσικη συνδρομη και πριν μερικους μηνες περασα ΚΕΠΑ πηρα 67% ψυχωσικη συνδρομη, κοινως σχιζοφρενεια........
Οι βεβαίωση ΚΕΠΑ έχει κάποια καλά, 200 ευρό φοροαπαλλαγή, χαρακτηρίζεσαι ΑΜΕΑ και παίρνεις έχτρα μόρια σε σύμβασης,τώρα δουλεύω σε σύμβαση στο δημόσιο..... επίσης στο δημόσιο δικαιουσε μειωμένο ωράριο μια ωρα λιγοτερη, δηλαδή κάνω 7ωρο οχι 8ωρο. τελος αν εχεις πολλα ενσημα και θες βγαινεις συνταξη, εγω δεν εχω ενσημα και παιρνω προνοιακό επίδομα είναι γύρο στα 300 ευρό το μήνα......
Στη ψυχιατρική αναπηρία έχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και μπορείς να παίρνεις προνοιακό επίδομα και να δουλεύεις....

τώρα αν δουλεύεις εγώ δεν θα σταμάταγα τη δουλειά για να πάρω σύνταξη, με 400 ευρό που δίνουν στη σύνταξη δεν κάνεις οικογένεια ούτε σπίτι συντηρείς..... αλλά στη δική μου περίπτωση το προνοιακό που παίρνω με βοηθάει και έχω αρχίσει να βάζω κατιτίς στην άκρη ........

----------


## Πλάτων

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας συναγωνιστές! Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί όλοι οι γιατροί που έως τώρα έχω γυρίσει είναι αντίθετοι στο θέμα του επιδόματος με αποτέλεσμα και οι δικοί μου να είναι αρνητικοί σε αυτό το θέμα(Τα είχατε και εσείς αυτά?) Ο κάθε ένας υπόσχεστε στην αρχή φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες και στο τέλος δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους. Έχω απογοητευτεί από το σινάφι τους το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι τα κατομμύρια που βγάζουν πάνω στη πλάτη μας.

φίλε pavlosla μένω μακριά από το σπίτι λογο δουλειας και αν βάλεις κάτω ενοίκια,βενζίνες,φως,νερο, μην νομίζεις ότι σου περισσεύουν περισσότερα από 300 το μηνά ,για να ζήσεις..


Μια ερωτηση, εχει κάποια επίπτωση το ότι χαρακτηριζεσαι ΑΜΕΑ?πχ μπορεις να οδηγείς?η κάτι άλλο που δεν ξερω..η κολοκύθια..κάνετε ότι κάνατε και πριν?

----------


## pavlosla

εμενα ο γιατρος ηταν θετικως για να περασω κεπα.... ο χαρακτηρισμος ΑΜΕΑ μονο πλεονεκτηματα εχει...., τωρα να σου πω αν ειχα δουλεια, στον ιδιωτικο τομεα δεν θα την παραταγα για να περασω ΚΕΠΑ, αν δουλευα δημοσιο θα περναγα ΚΕΠΑ....... στον ιδιωτικο τομεα δεν σου προσφερει τιποτα ο καρακτηρισμος ΑΜΕΑ μονο ρατσισμο ........

----------


## elis

Ρε ψηλε οι γιατροι κανουν αμαν να βρουν καποιον να δουλευει εγω εχω 12 χρονια συν σπουδεσ συν στρατο και θελει η κορη μου λεφτα δουλευω απο τα 15 συνολο εχω 25 χρονια τα 12 ειναι με ενσημα για να εχω ασφαλεια ουτε η κορη μου ουτε οι γιατροι ουτε κανενασ δε μ αφηνει να κατσω πιο απλα δε γινεται να στο πω

----------

